# LOKI LOKI LOKI



## Xitheon (Nov 10, 2018)

Loki tv series confirmed!!







YEAHHHHH!!






Am I dreaming?

I think the Universe is trying to apologise/compensate for Brexit, Trump and everything else.


----------



## JZLobo (Dec 7, 2018)

Sounds like fun but I am so sick of Disney trying to take over everything. If I can find some way to watch this without buying their streaming service, I will, but these days I figure Disney gets enough money from me.

Also, nice use of that Doctor Who gif.


----------

